# Mojo and his first puppy cut :D



## mojomama (Mar 19, 2012)

:wub: Hello everyone! We have been away from SM for a while because of moving and getting married to Mojodaddy...hehe :blush: But we are back, and I couldn't be prouder of our little guy--surviving his first professional groom today! Love that he is sparkling white now 

What do you think SM aunties?


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

There I go again trying to smooch the screen. So utterly adorable!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What a cutie Mojo is!!! We'll forgive you for not being on here for a while...... Since you posted pics of Mojo!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Congratulations! And Mojo is cute as can be


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

awww.... is that a sock in the bottom photo? Is Mojo a fellow sock thief??


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Seeing little Mojo put a huge grin on my face. He is too too cute.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Adorable!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Awwww very cute!!!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

He's adorable!!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

He is so handsome! Love the new cut


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Love it, he looks like a baby...so cute!!!


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Love his little face, so white and cute


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, this aunty thinks he is a real cutie and loves his puppy cut.:wub:


----------



## mojomama (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you for all the compliments and love SM aunties! I could not be more pleased with how his cut turned out yesterday! The breeder didn't pull out his ear hair (as I thought he would) though! They are still pretty long in their--I can just tell they have been cleaned out. Is this normal?

To Grace's Mom: yes, my little Mojo is a sock theif. He likes his daddy's socks better (because they're longer), but he'll settle for mommy's gym socks too :blink: Sigh. I tried to take the pic again after I removed the sock, but it wasn't as good! hehe :blush:


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

his puppy cut looks great


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

I think Mojo's cut looks great! I really like the way the groomer cut his face. Hmm...maybe I should say the hair *around* his face


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I think Mojo looks adorable! Your groomer did a great job!


----------

